# vidcontrol -i mode



## terietor (Jun 28, 2010)

hello,

when i give `vidcontrol -i mode` i receive the error


```
vidcontrol: getting active vty: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

can u help in order to fix the problem?
thanks in advance


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2010)

vidcontrol is for console mode, not X.


----------



## terietor (Jun 30, 2010)

thank you for your answer,i knew that vidcontrol is for console mode and not for X but i thought that i could use the '-i" in the X,i was mistaken.

thanks again


----------

